# Steel supply in Ontario Canada



## savery (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum and just starting out in knife making. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to purchase sheets of steel(i.e 1095) in Ontario, Canada. Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions.

Steve


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 18, 2012)

You can try the Metal Superstore, or order directly for Aldo @ New Jersy Steel Barron.


----------



## CanadianMan (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, im from ontario to, in oakville. where abouts are you in ontario? it would be great to see some of your work, and maybe meet up in talk about knives and i wouldn't mind being a test dummy for any of your knives in the future :biggrin::knife:


----------



## jmforge (Dec 18, 2012)

Aldo.


----------

